# looking for a "in training" jacket



## corey passmore (Jul 18, 2014)

I am looking to purchase a vest/jacket for a boxer. I want to have my boxer wear one when we are out in public. I am starting to introduce a bit of distraction like at the local animal feed stores, but I can't seem to have people leave him along, even after asking. As soon as I ask them not to touch him, as we are working they instantly think hes aggressive and now i've got to spend 15 minutes explaining he is in training. 
The vest will eventually go away as I want him to completely distracted and still work, but in the beginning, I feel like I need some help.
Any advice as to where to get these, I am hoping to have it say Please do Not touch, and In Training!


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Something like 

This

Used in conjunction with something like

This

Another brand to look at is the K9 Julius Harness.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ebay.com.

search Service Dog Harness, display by price low to high.


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

corey passmore said:


> I am looking to purchase a vest/jacket for a boxer. I want to have my boxer wear one when we are out in public. I am starting to introduce a bit of distraction like at the local animal feed stores, but I can't seem to have people leave him along, even after asking. As soon as I ask them not to touch him, as we are working they instantly think hes aggressive and now i've got to spend 15 minutes explaining he is in training.
> The vest will eventually go away as I want him to completely distracted and still work, but in the beginning, I feel like I need some help.
> Any advice as to where to get these, I am hoping to have it say Please do Not touch, and In Training!


*May I ask? What is your Boxer in training for? *


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Active Dogs has these things too, with any number of interchangeable patches...


----------



## Jill Lyden (May 25, 2011)

If you stay focused on your dog, and don't make eye contact with the other shoppers then most will simply leave you alone recognizing you're working with your dog. If someone approaches and asks simply say, "No, we're training" with a polite smile and move away to another part of the store. Some may think you're rude but really do you care?!?!?!?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Today I trained in a place called "Evergreen Walk", it is an outdoor shopping mall with lots and lots of foot traffic. Today I decided to dive into distraction training. Many people commented on how cute he was, or how calm he was. One person asked if she could pet him, I polietly stated we were training and I needed his attention. She said "no problem at all with that, have a good day!".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

put agitation muzzle on dog
put pinch collar on dog
put ecollar on dog
and lastly the flat collar.

this stops almost everyone from wanting to pet your dog while out in public


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

corey passmore said:


> I am looking to purchase a vest/jacket for a boxer. I want to have my boxer wear one when we are out in public. I am starting to introduce a bit of distraction like at the local animal feed stores, but I can't seem to have people leave him along, even after asking. As soon as I ask them not to touch him, as we are working they instantly think hes aggressive *and now i've got to spend 15 minutes explaining he is in training*.
> The vest will eventually go away as I want him to completely distracted and still work, but in the beginning, I feel like I need some help.
> Any advice as to where to get these, I am hoping to have it say Please do Not touch, and In Training!


You're engaging. I don't engage if I don't want a discussion.

No matter what the reason is for not wanting people to touch/pet/talk to your dog, not engaging (IMO) is number one unless you actually want to stand there chatting and explaining.

I say "Sorry, in training" as I am moving away with the dog, smiling but not really making eye contact.




ETA
I also wonder if those "in training" vests might draw more bystander attention than no vest.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

corey passmore said:


> I am looking to purchase a vest/jacket for a boxer. I want to have my boxer wear one when we are out in public. I am starting to introduce a bit of distraction like at the local animal feed stores, but I can't seem to have people leave him along, even after asking. As soon as I ask them not to touch him, as we are working they instantly think hes aggressive and now i've got to spend 15 minutes explaining he is in training.
> *The vest will eventually go away as I want him to completely distracted and still work, but in the beginning, I feel like I need some help*.
> Any advice as to where to get these, I am hoping to have it say Please do Not touch, and In Training!


Just my observation/opinion - if he's TOO distracted with the added commotion...sounds like you should take a step back and slowly work your way up to that distraction level.


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You're engaging. I don't engage if I don't want a discussion.
> 
> No matter what the reason is for not wanting people to touch/pet/talk to your dog, not engaging (IMO) is number one unless you actually want to stand there chatting and explaining.
> 
> ...


*As a Guide Dog Owner of 14 years, I can attest a vest or sign just draws people like flies. Follow the non-engagement advice.
Also, unless you are disabled and are Owner Training the dog as a Service Dog to mitigate your disability do NOT violate the ADA and/or your state's disabled access laws by putting anything on your dog identifying the dog as a Service Dog or Service Dog In Training.... passing off a pet as a Service Dog does carry criminal penalties.
*​


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.activedogs.com/page/80/therapy-service-dog-vests-and-harnesses/

These guys make some nicely priced stuff. They make vests for all sorts of things not just service dogs, and you can choose what the patch says from a drop down box.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have a link that has state and federal guidelines of what can and can't be done as well as the criminal penalties? I have heard of people putting a harness/service dog vest for a flight or hotel stay. Just curious of the regulations governing it and how much trouble it could cause them. Me, I put my working dogs in the hold most times unless having them in the passenger compartment was a requirement for mission. Flying is much more enjoyable without people pawing your dog. 

The real problem is huge. Rude people with a sense of entitlement. A vest or polite explanation doesn't help them.



Wayne Scace said:


> *
> Also, unless you are disabled and are Owner Training the dog as a Service Dog to mitigate your disability do NOT violate the ADA and/or your state's disabled access laws by putting anything on your dog identifying the dog as a Service Dog or Service Dog In Training.... passing off a pet as a Service Dog does carry criminal penalties.
> *​


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

Dave Colborn said:


> Do you have a link that has state and federal guidelines of what can and can't be done as well as the criminal penalties? I have heard of people putting a harness/service dog vest for a flight or hotel stay. Just curious of the regulations governing it and how much trouble it could cause them. Me, I put my working dogs in the hold most times unless having them in the passenger compartment was a requirement for mission. Flying is much more enjoyable without people pawing your dog.
> 
> The real problem is huge. Rude people with a sense of entitlement. A vest or polite explanation doesn't help them.


*Dave, 
Read the 2011 revised regulations at www.ada.gov
Check your own state's disability access laws a good place to start would be your state's equivalent to the Attorney General's Disability Rights Bureau. 
Which rude people and what sense of entitlement? Please clarify? Pm me if you have further questions. 
*


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have a link that has state and federal guidelines as well as criminal penalties. I don't see the info you mentioned on the page at ada.gov. It does seem the air carrier service act (2003) and Americans with disability act differ on definition and how to find out if a dog is a service dog. 

The second part of my post was in reference to the op. If people weren't rude with a sense of entitlement in the first place other people could walk and train their dogs without feeling like they need a vest. A vest is a band aid for a broken leg. People need to learn to leave people alone. Day before yesterday I was bothered at a rest area while letting my puppy poop by someone who wanted to see my "puppies." Caught me off guard really or I would have asked if they minded me A) stopping them en route to poop and have an unneeded conversation while their bowels cramped or B) followed them in to watch and talk while they pooped. I don't pretend that anything will ever help stupid people, and focus on my entertainment while they are being stupid.


Wayne Scace said:


> *Dave,
> Read the 2011 revised regulations at www.ada.gov
> Check your own state's disability access laws a good place to start would be your state's equivalent to the Attorney General's Disability Rights Bureau.
> Which rude people and what sense of entitlement? Please clarify? Pm me if you have further questions.
> *


----------



## corey passmore (Jul 18, 2014)

I appreciate all the responses, most are awesome.. I wasn't in any way going to try and claim his as a service dog, as he is not, and never will be, and im in no way disabled. I wanted it to say "in training" and "do not pet" but I am agreeing that this just attracts people. 
I am working on basic obedience, and this just seeing what he is capable of doing. He is a very high energy dog and loves attention. I just hate when working in public with him, people will walk up and crouch down to him while he is in a placed down and start loving on him. Im not in any way worried of him hurting them, but it does screw with the training. He is just fine with people walking by and getting close to him, obviously he watches them, but doesn't break the hold. As soon as someone touches him, it's game over, which is what im NOT wanting to introduce at this point. 
Honestly, I think I am going to attempt the muzzle and see what the results are, I also like just telling them hes training, but it never fails 7 out of 10 times they start asking questions and I guess its just because Im green, I don't have the heart yet to just walk away! I'll work on that one myself. Thank you guys so very much for the replies, i truly love this community.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Corey, I very much see this as the problem:

_"I don't have the heart yet to just walk away!"
_


It took me a long time to perfect my half-smile, no meeting of eyes, with my cool but polite "No, sorry; training" as I move away with the dog.

I just don't engage. Negative or positive ..... I just don't.


I really do consider training vests as magnets, and I should have said it outright instead of qualifying it with "maybe."

I agree with Dave about entitlement and rudeness, but it is what it is, and I'm not spending my training time engaging with those people.


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

corey passmore said:


> I appreciate all the responses, most are awesome.. I wasn't in any way going to try and claim his as a service dog, as he is not, and never will be, and im in no way disabled. I wanted it to say "in training" and "do not pet" but I am agreeing that this just attracts people.
> I am working on basic obedience, and this just seeing what he is capable of doing. He is a very high energy dog and loves attention. I just hate when working in public with him, people will walk up and crouch down to him while he is in a placed down and start loving on him. Im not in any way worried of him hurting them, but it does screw with the training. He is just fine with people walking by and getting close to him, obviously he watches them, but doesn't break the hold. As soon as someone touches him, it's game over, which is what im NOT wanting to introduce at this point.
> Honestly, I think I am going to attempt the muzzle and see what the results are, I also like just telling them hes training, but it never fails 7 out of 10 times they start asking questions and I guess its just because Im green, I don't have the heart yet to just walk away! I'll work on that one myself. Thank you guys so very much for the replies, i truly love this community.


*Hi Corey,
Time to grow a thicker skin.
With the three pups I have trained as Guide Dogs I teach the pups to sit and wait for a release phrase before they are allowed to accept attention. if they tried seeking attention before the release phrase the get both a verbal and leash correction. I also will verbally correct a human if they try to pet my dog without my permission. Be vigilant and warn people off of petting your dog.
*


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

If people are touching your dog, who are not invited to do so - I honestly would verbally snap. Just me 

In fact I've done it before.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I just saw one guy who had a high viz sign plastered down the side of his dog's vest Two inch high letters on a 12in long, international orange tape that was velcroed on the vest that said "DO NOT PET". Seemed to make a better statement then some I've seen.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Rob Maltese said:


> If people are touching your dog, who are not invited to do so - I honestly would verbally snap. Just me
> 
> In fact I've done it before.


This is my natural tendency, definitely. :lol:

But (IMO) it's also the most counterproductive response.

It took me a long time to understand that such a response is (a) highly unlikely to "stick" in any good way with the offender, (b) not what I want my training session to devolve into, (c) the opposite of the calm behavior I want my dog(s) to see from me, and (d) the most likely route toward generating ill will toward my dog(s).


Believe me, though, I get it. 

Actually, this is one of those situations that has made me work on being less reactive!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no problem at all in trumping another person's rudeness if they ignore my simple "No mam/sir, I don't allow that" when they want to jump right in and pet, talk to, want to let their dog play with mine, etc.

You can teach the ignorant but you can't fix stupid.


----------



## corey passmore (Jul 18, 2014)

Bob Scott said:


> I have no problem at all in trumping another person's rudeness if they ignore my simple "No mam/sir, I don't allow that" when they want to jump right in and pet, talk to, want to let their dog play with mine, etc.
> 
> You can teach the ignorant but you can't fix stupid.


I've done what I feel is pretty good job and fending people off without upsetting them. I also work for the local school corporation and personally know them, or they are work acquaintances as well, so I tread lightly. My general personality is very friendly, so it is a huge difference for me. I just know that in order to work the dog, I need to have them move along and not disrupt the progress.. 

I truthfully appreciate all the constructive criticism, and as always appreciate the honesty as again, the issue was ME!!


----------

